
Want To Know How (Not) To Pitch Your Startup? Look No Further. - llambda
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/31/want-to-know-how-not-to-pitch-your-startup-look-no-further/
======
maaku
The truly innovative startups, the ones every investor wishes they were in on
the ground floor of (Google, FB, Twitter, ...) could not have been summarized
as "the X of Y" before their introduction.

~~~
pluies
Meh. Google was "yahoo search but simpler/better", FB was "myspace but non-
customisable". Twitter is arguably more innovative, but could be summarised as
"the texting of internetz".

~~~
maaku
Do any of those descriptions really do a good job at selling? If I heard any
of those back in the day, I would have said "so what?" The answer to that so-
what should be the pitch.

------
danielmeade
While I agree every start-up should be able to summarise their business in a
single sentence, this isn't always possible. As the article points out it can
encourage the use of vague buzzwords tip-toeing around the actual workings of
the company and leaving people still without a clue as to what the company
actually does.

And sometimes a business simply can't be summarised to such a short length,
after all you want the listener to gain a quick, yet good understanding of
what your start-up does. Keeping it short could lead to leaving out critical
information though.

That said, I'll certainly work on single sentence descriptions for my
projects, it can only be a credit to your business if you can have the
listener instantly know what you do in a matter of seconds.

